# Αφού σας χαλάει, γιατί το κάνετε;



## nickel (Apr 13, 2013)

Προσπαθούσα να βρω τη φράση-κλειδί και βρήκα διάφορες εκδοχές. Ξεκίνησα με το «*αφού σε πειράζει, γιατί το κάνεις;*», πέρασα στο «*αφού σε χαλάει, γιατί το κάνεις;*», έψαξα να βρω το ανέκδοτο και βρήκα και το «*αφού σε ζαλίζει, γιατί το παίρνεις;*», ο Τιπούκειτος το έχει «*αφού σε ζαλίζει, γιατί επιμένεις;*» (προς όσους χρησιμοποιούν λόγιους τύπους χωρίς να ξέρουν πώς) και το slang.gr έβαλε τίτλο «*αφού σε χαλάει, γιατί το πίνεις;*».


Το κλασικό ελληνικό ανέκδοτο:

Δυο φίλοι περιμένουν στο λιμάνι για το πλοίο, να πάνε διακοπές.
Ξαφνικά ρωτάει ο μεγάλος τον μικρό:
— Προφυλακτικά πήραμε;
— Όχι, ούτε δραμαμίνες πήραμε.
— Τι κάθεσαι τότε; Τρέχα να πάρεις όσο προλαβαίνουμε.
Πάει ο δεύτερος στο περίπτερο και γυρίζει με ένα προφυλακτικό και μια
δραμαμίνη.
— Με δουλεύεις, ρε; του λέει ο άλλος. Τι θα μας κάνει μια δραμαμίνη κι ένα
προφυλακτικό; Τράβα πάρε πιο πολλά.
Ξαναπάει ο άλλος, επιστρέφει με ένα δεύτερο προφυλακτικό και μια δεύτερη δραμαμίνη. Τσατίζεται ο φίλος του.
— Καλά, μα βλάκας είσαι; Τράβα πάρε προφυλακτικά ρε, που τα παίρνεις ένα ένα!
— Άσε να περάσει λίγη ώρα και θα πάω πιο ύστερα.
— Γιατί;
— Ο περιπτεράς με κοιτάζει παράξενα.
Σε λίγη ώρα, αποφασισμένος πάει πάλι στο περίπτερο.
— Δυο κουτιά προφυλακτικά κι ένα κουτί δραμαμίνες, λέει.
Κι ο περιπτεράς:
— Αφού σε ζαλίζει, γιατί επιμένεις;


*Έχουμε κι άλλες εκδοχές;
Έχουμε αγγλικά αντίστοιχα;
Έχουμε άλλα ανέκδοτα;* (εκτός από εκείνο με τον Χριστό στο slang.gr)

*Και, εντέλει, αφού σας χαλάει, γιατί το κάνετε;*


----------



## Marinos (Apr 13, 2013)

Εγώ το ξέρω όχι με τον Χριστό αλλά με το διάολο (το αναφέρει ένας στο τέλος της συζήτησης του σλανγκρ, αλλά χωρίς να το παραθέσει):

Έρχεται ο Διάολος στη γη, να τρομάξει τους ανθρώπους. Παίρνει μια μορφή με κέρατα και ουρά, πάει στην πόλη, αδειάζουν οι δρόμοι, στριγγλίζουν οι αθρώποι, πάει στα χωριά, σκληρίζουν οι χωρικοί, πάει και σε μια καλύβα όπου είναι ένας χασικλής. Ο χασικλής, αδιάφορος, έχει μόλις στρίψει ένα τσιγάρο, τραβά μια ρουφηξιά και το προτείνει στον Διάολο:
— Πάρε, αδελφέ, και συ μια τζούρα.
Ο Διάολος παίρνει μια ρουφηξιά, βγάζει καπνούς, φεύγει. Έξω φρενών που βρήκε τον ένα και μοναδικό που δεν τον φοβάται.
Την άλλη μέρα παίρνει μια πιο τρομακτική μορφή: τρία κέρατα, ουρά με αγκάθια, κόκκινα μάτια. Μια και δυο, κατευθείαν στο χασικλή. Ο οποίος πάλι με απόλυτη αδιαφορία τραβά μια τζούρα και δίνει το τσιγαριλίκι στο Διάολο:
— Πάρε, αδελφέ, και συ μια τζούρα.
Τραβά μια ρουφηξιά ο Διάολος, βγάζει καπνούς, φεύγει. Αλλά το φυσά και δεν κρυώνει, και δοκιμάζει μια τελευταία προσπάθεια. Παίρνει λοιπόν την πιο τρομακτική μορφή που μπορεί να σκεφτεί: κέρατα και ουρές, λέπια, πράσινα υγρά να στάζουν, διχαλωτή γλώσσα, γενάκι με φίδια... Κατευθείαν στον χασικλή. Ο οποίος τον κοιτά καλά-καλά:
— Αφού σε πειράζει το ευλογημένο, τι το πίνεις;

(Μη νομίζεις όμως, τόπιασα το υπονοούμενο κι ας μην ήταν για μένα που έχω σταματήσει το σπορ των τσακωμών)


----------



## bernardina (Apr 13, 2013)

Επίσης υπάρχει και μια ωραία παροιμία που λέει: Όποιος δεν θέλει χτύπους, στα καμπαναριά δεν πάει.
Τώρα, γιατί τη θυμήθηκα; Μπα, έτσι, στα ξεκούδουνα. Συνειρμοί, που λένε...


----------



## Philip (Apr 14, 2013)

Για τα αγγλικά προτεινώ 
why persist if it bothers you
why persist if it gives you a headache
why bother if you don't like it

κλπ κλπ κλπ


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2013)

Γεια σου, Φίλιπ.

Ναι, κι εγώ μια ποικιλία σκεφτόμουν, δεν έβρισκα λόγο να κατασταλάξω κάπου. Δεν έχετε και το ανέκδοτο με τη δραμαμίνη... :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 14, 2013)

Εγώ το ξέρω με ασπιρίνη και με άλλο στόρι: ο τύπος θέλει να πάρει προφυλακτικό αλλά ντρέπεται, γι' αυτό ζητάει μαζί και μια ασπιρίνη για ξεκάρφωμα, κ.ο.κ.

Είναι και το άλλο με τον τύπο που έχει τικ να κλείνει συνέχεια το μάτι, και όταν πάει στο περίπτερο να πάρει μια ασπιρίνη, του δίνουν πάντα κι ένα προφυλακτικό μαζί.


----------



## rogne (Apr 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> Το κλασικό ελληνικό ανέκδοτο:
> 
> Δυο φίλοι περιμένουν στο λιμάνι για το πλοίο, να πάνε διακοπές.
> Ξαφνικά ρωτάει ο μεγάλος τον μικρό:
> ...



Ακριβώς αντίστοιχο ανέκδοτο στ' αγγλικά: http://www.joke-archives.com/travel/ifitmakesyousick.html

Η κατάληξη: "Look, if it makes you sick, why do you keep doing it?"


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2013)

Γκρρρ, και νόμιζα ότι ήταν αυθεντικό ελληνικής παραγωγής. Με παρηγορεί που ψιλοδιαφέρουν στο στήσιμο του στόρι.


----------

